# Tennant sweeper for sale LOOK!



## mrplowdude

Hey guys I'm selling my tennant 240 gas powered sweeper. Last fall when it went into storage for the winter it was running. Now the machine turns over but won't start. I gave up my very little sweeping account ($50 a month)and am now going to try to go with a bigger unit for bigger jobs. I'm not sure whats causing it not to start but anyone that knows small engines can probably fix it. Here are some pics. Asking $800 for it.


----------



## mrplowdude

More pics. Unit is very clean


----------



## mrplowdude

I took the back grate off for the pic so you can see how easy everything is to get to.


----------



## mrplowdude

Heres is the gauges. A little rust but still in good shape. Oh I have the manual for it. I believe the manual for the koler engine to.


----------



## mrplowdude

Lowered price and now on ebay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7560162810&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------

